# Norbert Burgmuller



## tahnak

Norbert Burgmuller was a German composer who died young at the age of twenty six. He showed great promise in the two symphonies he wrote. He lived in Dusseldorf. He was a friend of Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn. 
Burgmuller drank excessively and became an epileptic. He met an untimely end at the age of twenty six when he drowned in a spa in Aachen during one of his epileptic seizures.
It was Robert Schumann who managed the posthumous publishing of his two symphonies. Schumann mentioned that Burgmuller's death was a cruel blow to the musical world in the same manner as that of Franz Schubert who also died young at the age of thirty one as a result of typhoid fever.


----------



## Hassid

Have his string quartet op.9. Lovely piece.


----------



## tahnak

The world has to sit up and take notice of the D Major Second Symphony of Norbert Burgmuller. It is magnificent.. Why is it not performed? Perhaps the vacuum in the minds of most conductors would answer that. The mid section of Beethoven's Choral chorale section is also in the midst of Burgmuller's writing..











Brilliant. The end strains at the first movement will also remind us on how Bedrich Smetana was also influenced by Burgmuller when sketching his Moldau from Vltava (Ma Vlast).


----------

